
GitHub project of the week: Oracle JET - jamescustard
http://sdtimes.com/sd-times-github-project-of-the-week-oracle-jet/
======
crisopolis
Misleading headline this project is nowhere close to project of the week and
it's not even trending. Even if it was I wouldn't touch Oracle _crapware_ with
a ten foot pole.

